# Focke-Wulf Ta-154 Moskito



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Reminds me of a cross between a Hs-123, F7F Tigercat and a Pucara. I've never seen this before. Where have I been?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLHcd2aq3tU_


----------

